# Help please!!!!



## Bravo64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Have a shallow well connected to a 1.5 hp pump. I'm using a index valve with 4-zones. I just sodded the entire front lawn and desperately need these sprinklers to work properly. Unfortunately, they are not. Some zones have approximately 8-10 heads/zone. First of all, when I turn on the pump, it takes approximately 30-60 seconds to produce any water. I believe this might be caused by a bad check valve but not sure. Secondly, 3 out of the 4 zones don't have much pressure. Some of the heads will pop up and down spitting water. The risers do not fully pop up. I began replacing the heads with new Rain Bird 3" pop ups. Question: would the bad check valve have anything to do with the low pressure? I have also just replaced the index valve with a new Filmco 4-zone valve. At my wits end. I don't see any soggy spots in the lawn indicating an underground leak. Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

You would first want to know how many gpm your system is producing and then figure out how many gpm your sprays or rotors need. I have 10 sprays on 1 zone for my side strip but I'm running about 12 gpm.


----------



## Bravo64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Would I do that by installing a pressure gauge on the suction or the supply line at the pump?


----------

